# Calgary or Vancouver?



## JennyB (May 30, 2009)

We want to move to Canada. I am a registered nurse and am now very confused at whether Calgary or Vancouver would give us the best standard of living. We ( myself, husband & daughter 14) would be living on my wage. I cannot work out the differences in taxes and cost of house rent from my lengthy searching on the net  We have lived in NZ for 7 years after coming out from UK & now it is time for another change. Environment is a big factor for us as well as good schooling. I am concerned about the coldness of the winter in Calgary but don't know how I feel about the dampness of Vancouver.
Help needed!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JennyB said:


> We want to move to Canada. I am a registered nurse and am now very confused at whether Calgary or Vancouver would give us the best standard of living. We ( myself, husband & daughter 14) would be living on my wage. I cannot work out the differences in taxes and cost of house rent from my lengthy searching on the net  We have lived in NZ for 7 years after coming out from UK & now it is time for another change. Environment is a big factor for us as well as good schooling. I am concerned about the coldness of the winter in Calgary but don't know how I feel about the dampness of Vancouver.
> Help needed!


From a financial perspective Vancouver is probably slightly more expensive because of housing costs. It is generally considered a wash when one compares wages and expenses to the UK. Housing is less expensive here as are cars (buying and running) and gasoline. Tax rates for you with 2 dependents would be similar to UK.
Now you must consider the non-financial factors between the two cities. Vancouver, of course, provides incredible access to the ocean if that's your thing. It is in a magnificent setting and BC has a great deal to offer, ocean, mountains, desert, winter sports. You mention the dampness? I've been to NZ and it's pretty damp there. Vancouver has very good summers and most rain falls in winter months. Does not get much snow.
Calgary is at the foot of the Rockies and also a very nice city with good surrounding dormitory communities. If you are into winter sports this is also a mecca. It has an unusual climate. A good deal of snow in the winter and good summers. It can get a heavy snowfall one day then the next a wind system called a chinook will sweep down off the mountain and quickly raise the temperature so all the snow melts away. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As a follow-up to your question you should read the following:-
Nurse shortage turns into glut


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

just to help you out. I'm a native Calgary and my moved out to Vancouver several years ago. In BC you have to pay pst and gst on the items you buy whereas Alberta only has gst. So that makes a difference buying things. Vancouver most people live in condos/apartments. You can find a house but will be paying outrageous prices for it. Calgary you can easily find a home. Just as a comparison. My brother bought his condo/apartment the same year I bought our house and our house cost us about $30,000 canadian more. And we're comparing a 800 sq foot or less apartment to a 2000 sq foot house. 
Yes the weather is a major thing to consider. Vancouver on the odd chance gets snow but does get lots of rain.... sometimes for weeks on end. Calgary has dramatic weather changes but compared to other prairie province cities has the shortest cold snaps. People are friendly in both places and stuff to do in both spots as well. Just there are more outdoor festivals and markets in vancouver because they have them all year round.


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Furnished Corporate Housing*

Both Calgary and Vancouver are great places to live in. If you will be taking an accommodation on rent then may be Calgary would be slightly better. The city offers affordable accommodations but I am not sure about how much costly it would be to stay in Vancouver.


----------

